# worried but poor



## tawamather24 (Apr 19, 2010)

hi i need help!!!

my bunny rocky hasnt eaten for 2 days, or drank or pooed, he has however pee'd on the floor away from his litter tray and on my duvet whilst sitting here. i am so damn worried, i have checked if his tummy is hard but its just above soft so there cant be any blockages, he doesnt even scarper when my mum came in and he runs from EVERYONE. Also he chatters his teeth quite alot and his breathing has become very fast panting almost- i have never seen him like this!

PLEASE HELP!!!!

:frown:
:crying:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he needs to see a vet asap rabbits need to eat more or less constantly when they stop eating they can easily go into g i stasis.
the reason for him not eating could be anything however if his stomach isnt hard i would put money on teeth spurs, which is where the back teeth overgrow and make eating painful 

if you have a syringe then you should start syringe feeding him now 
if you don't have a syringe then you can try offering him soft food such as mushed banana, wheatabix soaked in water and mushed, baby food (no meat garlic or onion) 

he needs to see a vet as soon as physically possible


----------



## tawamather24 (Apr 19, 2010)

but what i dont understand he was fine for ages, eating everything in sight- its just so sudden!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dental Issues can be genetic or sometimes just a once off for no apparent reason they can also be diet related, how much hay does he eat?

some animals can cope with overgrown teeth and not show any signs until their mouths ulcerate
others are really sensitive and will stop eating at the slightest spur 

however it may not be dental related he needs to see a vet to confirmone way or another


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I really don't know anything about Rabbits, you should call a vet...


----------



## tawamather24 (Apr 19, 2010)

he chews on some from time to time, not too often i must admit.

i just tried the weetabix and his didnt want to know i just held him and bottle fed him some water and hes clearly dehydrated, whilst i had control- i noticed an obvious hole in his top front tooth, to me that seems a problem, or is that natural? hes hidden away now but il get him to drink some more water later when he comes back out but im guessing il have to call the vets as soon as it opens


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if he doesn't eat much hay you will have loads of problems on your hands a rabbits diet should be 80% hay they should only get around an egg cup full of pellets a day

a hole in his teeth? that defiantly doesn't sound normal


----------



## tawamather24 (Apr 19, 2010)

okay, il call the vets first thing in the morning, thnks very much for the advice


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

What has the vet said??

As lil miss said. A hole in teeth isnt normal


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## tawamather24 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi thanks for the concern- the vets said not to worry about the hole in the tooth, however his temperature was 40 degrees and thats quite high so he took his heart rate etc etc poked and prodded, gave him 3 jabs so he'll get his appetite back and hopefully his tempurature down. cost a fortune so not too happy, also want me to go back tomorrow and monday, they must think im made of money!! at least his teeth are ok, he had some carrot and hes munching on hay at the moment to touch wood he'll be ok


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Animals do cost money unfortunately and as owners its our responsibility to ensure they get treatment when needed. Rabbits go down hill incrediably quickly. I hope your bun recovers, has he been pooing today or eaten anything?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

crofty said:


> Animals do cost money unfortunately and as owners its our responsibility to ensure they get treatment when needed. Rabbits go down hill incrediably quickly. I hope your bun recovers, has he been pooing today or eaten anything?


So very true, my bunny has cost us hundreds  She needs and deserves the best care though


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm very surprised he lasted 2 days without food, if you ever notice your rabbit isnt interested in its food its vital to take them straight to the vets. Many rabbits dont survive over night. 

Any pain or discomfort in a rabbit even a shock can be enough to stop them eating, they are very fragile animals


----------



## tawamather24 (Apr 19, 2010)

took him to the vets, his temperature is down now, hes eating food again but peeing more than pooing at the moment so im going to keep an eye on him over the next couple of days and see if it gets any better. 
thanks all for the concern  x


----------

